# Reverso as everyday watch?



## DeskDiverMike

Hi dear fellow wis

I'm new to JLC and just purchased my reverso grande ultra thin last week as a new year gift ! Got a good price from AD 

I'm in honeymoon with this piece and am wearing it everyday. Wonder has anybody done the same for extended period of time? Wanted to know how appropriate and sturdy this watch is for everyday use !

Typically in office setting with long sleeve shirt and weekend with tee and jeans!

How robust is the watch ?

-Mike 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Congrats!
Beautiful iconic timepiece. 
I wear mine days at a time. I'd say the Reverso is very robust. 









Sent from my 16M


----------



## DeskDiverMike

plastique999 said:


> Congrats!
> Beautiful iconic timepiece.
> I wear mine days at a time. I'd say the Reverso is very robust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Nice to see your reply ! I've been searching high and low but yet to see ppl wearing it for everyday use. Probably because it looks very dressy ! What model / reference yours is? It looks indeed robust and like a tank.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AD76

Nice classic Reverso. I would say it should be very robust. If you wish to dress it down a little then i suggest you can swap the strap for something more casual. Perhaps a brown ostrich or a custom camille fournet. If you wish to splurge then a brown casa fagliano would be perfect!!!


----------



## IGotId

I've heard the watch is a scratch-magnet & I'm a bit of a clutz so mine is only worn during the week in the office & to social gatherings...


----------



## Watchbreath

Be very careful around door-knobs and jams.


----------



## cfracing

I've worn my Reverso everyday since I got it back in March of last year, except for the 6 weeks it was gone to be engraved (actually etched), and I have the scratches to prove it.  I think the Reverso is _fairly_ robust as I have knocked my watch hard enough at least a couple of times to almost flip the case and it still keeps perfect time. However, it is probably not on the order of robustness as true tool watches like a Rolex Submariner or Geophysic 1958. I have my Michael Schumacher Speedmaster or Casio G-Shock if I ever plan to get really down and dirty and sweaty.


----------



## plastique999

DeskDiverMike said:


> Nice to see your reply ! I've been searching high and low but yet to see ppl wearing it for everyday use. Probably because it looks very dressy ! What model / reference yours is? It looks indeed robust and like a tank.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a Reverso Squadra Hometime. So robust I let my kids wear it 
I do agree though it does collect scratches due to the bulkier case design...









Sent from my 16M


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Absolutely.
Mine from is mine dated 1933 - admittedly not worn every day, but some 93 years old!







AND with a 1938 HAMILTON OTIS based om the JLC reverso - we never learned if made under license or copied.





ENJOY


----------



## DeskDiverMike

AD76 said:


> Nice classic Reverso. I would say it should be very robust. If you wish to dress it down a little then i suggest you can swap the strap for something more casual. Perhaps a brown ostrich or a custom camille fournet. If you wish to splurge then a brown casa fagliano would be perfect!!!


Thanks for you reply. YES indeed. im placing order to a Nomos Shell Cordovan strap to give some water resistance to the strap. My country is humid and we sweat all day!


----------



## DeskDiverMike

Watchbreath said:


> Be very careful around door-knobs and jams.


you are referring to potential scratches or hard knock effect on the movement? i am more concerned about the latter as i think scratches show ownership and character!


----------



## DeskDiverMike

cfracing said:


> I've worn my Reverso everyday since I got it back in March of last year, except for the 6 weeks it was gone to be engraved (actually etched), and I have the scratches to prove it.  I think the Reverso is _fairly_ robust as I have knocked my watch hard enough at least a couple of times to almost flip the case and it still keeps perfect time. However, it is probably not on the order of robustness as true tool watches like a Rolex Submariner or Geophysic 1958. I have my Michael Schumacher Speedmaster or Casio G-Shock if I ever plan to get really down and dirty and sweaty.
> 
> View attachment 6542394


This is a real beauty. i love that tribute to 1931 dial but the AD was out of stock for this piece! i agree with you. basically i do not wear a watch to sleep or when i am at the gym. So basic light knock or desk diving are all the reverso going to see i believe!


----------



## DeskDiverMike

Fantastic. your kid is so lucky! haha. i honestly dont mind the scratches  i think it gives characteristic



plastique999 said:


> I have a Reverso Squadra Hometime. So robust I let my kids wear it
> I do agree though it does collect scratches due to the bulkier case design...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


----------



## DeskDiverMike

Such a beautiful piece! and thanks for the effort of sharing photos. I am always a fan of watch story. Some guys wearing a watch for many many years through thick and thin of life. Congrats on that 93 year old piece! i am very assured and convinced by the robustness because of your story !



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Absolutely.
> Mine from is mine dated 1933 - admittedly not worn every day, but some 93 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND with a 1938 HAMILTON OTIS based om the JLC reverso - we never learned if made under license or copied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY


----------



## DeskDiverMike

Nice piece you have over there. i almost purchased the duo face as well. 
I have a few sport watch to go with reverso, in the event of physical intensive activities  


IGotId said:


> I've heard the watch is a scratch-magnet & I'm a bit of a clutz so mine is only worn during the week in the office & to social gatherings...
> 
> View attachment 6539146
> 
> 
> View attachment 6539138


----------



## Watchbreath

To me, scratches show carelessness and lack of pride.


DeskDiverMike said:


> you are referring to potential scratches or hard knock effect on the movement? i am more concerned about the latter as i think scratches show ownership and character!


----------



## DeskDiverMike

I wonder how did the flipping mechanism hold up to after so many years ? as this is the exterior moving part of the watch case.



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Absolutely.
> Mine from is mine dated 1933 - admittedly not worn every day, but some 93 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND with a 1938 HAMILTON OTIS based om the JLC reverso - we never learned if made under license or copied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY


----------



## cfracing

DeskDiverMike said:


> i am more concerned about the latter as i think scratches show ownership and character!





Watchbreath said:


> To me, scratches show carelessness and lack of pride.


I disagree. I am so proud of my Reverso that I choose to wear it every day because I love to look at it and to let others see it. Because Reversos are scratch magnets and I am retired, my daily wear does not include a suit or office environment so there are plenty of opportunities to get scratches, and not just from carelessness. It doesn't help that I am a little clumsy. ;-) Have you seen photos of Gen. Douglas MacArthur's Reverso before it was polished and refurbed? I guess the bottom line is I am not a true WIS and look upon watches more as beautiful tools to be worn and used, and not just beautiful jewelry to be shown off and protected, although I have to admit that my Reverso probably has more scratches than typical ones.


----------



## phunky_monkey

They're definitely scratch magnets, but if you're fine with that then I don't see any reason why you couldn't wear it everyday. 

As you've already indicated, change the strap to something a little more wear resistant for the humidity and you should be good to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

cfracing said:


> I disagree. I am so proud of my Reverso that I choose to wear it every day because I love to look at it and to let others see it. Because Reversos are scratch magnets and I am retired, my daily wear does not include a suit or office environment so there are plenty of opportunities to get scratches, and not just from carelessness. It doesn't help that I am a little clumsy. ;-) Have you seen photos of Gen. Douglas MacArthur's Reverso before it was polished and refurbed? I guess the bottom line is I am not a true WIS and look upon watches more as beautiful tools to be worn and used, and not just beautiful jewelry to be shown off and protected, although I have to admit that my Reverso probably has more scratches than typical ones.


Agree on this, my watches get worn, I'm careful but life happens, just how it is, it's a thing, a beautiful thing, but a thing nonetheless and they lose their luster (lit and fig), so be it . . .


----------



## AD76

cfracing said:


> I disagree. I am so proud of my Reverso that I choose to wear it every day because I love to look at it and to let others see it. Because Reversos are scratch magnets and I am retired, my daily wear does not include a suit or office environment so there are plenty of opportunities to get scratches, and not just from carelessness. It doesn't help that I am a little clumsy. ;-) Have you seen photos of Gen. Douglas MacArthur's Reverso before it was polished and refurbed? I guess the bottom line is I am not a true WIS and look upon watches more as beautiful tools to be worn and used, and not just beautiful jewelry to be shown off and protected, although I have to admit that my Reverso probably has more scratches than typical ones.


Nothing stopping a WIS from wearing watches. If you are a collector then can see some reason to avoid scratches and subsequent re polishing. The model in question not really something that will gain a lot of value so why not just enjoy and get most out of it. Agree your comments. Kind of like buying a sports car and not wanting to rev the engine.


----------



## AD76

DeskDiverMike said:


> Thanks for you reply. YES indeed. im placing order to a Nomos Shell Cordovan strap to give some water resistance to the strap. My country is humid and we sweat all day!


A Casa Fagliano would be so much better...


----------



## DeskDiverMike

I saw it on Hodinkee. very charming piece. I think if a general can wear it i can wear it through my daily life for sure. 



cfracing said:


> I disagree. I am so proud of my Reverso that I choose to wear it every day because I love to look at it and to let others see it. Because Reversos are scratch magnets and I am retired, my daily wear does not include a suit or office environment so there are plenty of opportunities to get scratches, and not just from carelessness. It doesn't help that I am a little clumsy. ;-) Have you seen photos of Gen. Douglas MacArthur's Reverso before it was polished and refurbed? I guess the bottom line is I am not a true WIS and look upon watches more as beautiful tools to be worn and used, and not just beautiful jewelry to be shown off and protected, although I have to admit that my Reverso probably has more scratches than typical ones.


----------



## DeskDiverMike

do you have a seller for that ? looks charming



AD76 said:


> A Casa Fagliano would be so much better...


----------



## vwatchv

Looking to buy a reverso and do the same: daily wear. Glad to hear others are doing the same. I guess they are also slightly waterproof?

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

vwatchv said:


> Looking to buy a reverso and do the same: daily wear. Glad to hear others are doing the same. I guess they are also slightly waterproof?
> 
> Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


Yes all Reverso models are 30 meter water resistant.


----------



## cfracing

vwatchv said:


> Looking to buy a reverso and do the same: daily wear. Glad to hear others are doing the same. I guess they are also slightly waterproof?
> 
> Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


Enough to wear in the rain, but I don't think I would go swimming with it.


----------



## vwatchv

cfracing said:


> Enough to wear in the rain, but I don't think I would go swimming with it.


Yeah, I agree. Thanks!

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosski

How large is your wrist, Mike?


----------



## DeskDiverMike

I have puny wrist.

I think below 6" the reverso case's lugs are almost at the edge of my wrist! (too ashamed to post a wrist shot!)



Rosski said:


> How large is your wrist, Mike?


----------



## DeskDiverMike

definitely good for daily handwashing, raining, etc.

however the leather band will stop you from taking it to deeper water? 



vwatchv said:


> Looking to buy a reverso and do the same: daily wear. Glad to hear others are doing the same. I guess they are also slightly waterproof?
> 
> Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwatchv

DeskDiverMike said:


> I have puny wrist.
> 
> I think below 6" the reverso case's lugs are almost at the edge of my wrist! (too ashamed to post a wrist shot!)


Do you know the lug to lug length for your model?

I have 6 inch wrists too. The grand taille fit okay but I might get the 38.5mm classique if I can find one.

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwatchv

DeskDiverMike said:


> definitely good for daily handwashing, raining, etc.
> 
> however the leather band will stop you from taking it to deeper water?


Ha ha ha you've got me there. For beach vacations I'd probably find a beater diver or something with at least 30m water resistance and can dress up

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## carpentk37

Can't speak to the reverse but my old man has been wearing a JLC master calendar I gifted to him for a few years straight. The only time it spent more than a day off his wrist is when he burned through the original strap. I, on the other hand, like to mix my rotation up based on the occasion, my mood, and sometimes what I'm wearing.


----------



## DeskDiverMike

vwatchv said:


> Do you know the lug to lug length for your model?
> 
> I have 6 inch wrists too. The grand taille fit okay but I might get the 38.5mm classique if I can find one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


46.8mm from the website for mine version. I have a problem cuz my wrist is very flat so a thin watch doesn't sit too well unless I strap it closely against my wrist. 
I think the grande taille should be a better version as its thicker !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiverMike

carpentk37 said:


> Can't speak to the reverse but my old man has been wearing a JLC master calendar I gifted to him for a few years straight. The only time it spent more than a day off his wrist is when he burned through the original strap. I, on the other hand, like to mix my rotation up based on the occasion, my mood, and sometimes what I'm wearing.


I've read up a lot and now certainly convinced that jlc watches are very durable and up for everyday use.

I was eyeing on a master control 39mm for same purpose. Now you just give it another endorsement.  
I'm trying to downsizing my collection. Hence deciding what to keep and what to be sold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiverMike

vwatchv said:


> Ha ha ha you've got me there. For beach vacations I'd probably find a beater diver or something with at least 30m water resistance and can dress up
> 
> Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


For that a sinn 556 would be a good candidate for a 1k budget. Below that I think any seiko would do. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry S

I'd say its on the dressier side. I've tried to wear my Grand Duo Date casually but it just doesn't work. Plus these are scratch magnets so I'd say this is a dressy watch. My gold master calendar on a shell cordovan strap works better with a polo and jeans.


----------



## KZZN

Hi,

I've had a stainless steel Reverso Classique on a leather strap for almost eight years now, and it along with my Rolex Cellini has taken up most of my wrist time over that period. I'd say the Reverso is absolutely fine as a daily wearer. It definitely is a scratch magnet though, as others have said. I'm very careful with my watches and I'm not really physically very active at all, yet by now with no particular impacts, accidents or "oops" moments I can remember, pretty much every surface of the watch is covered in a fine patina of scratches. It's just a consequence of the JLC mirror finish, unfortunately. But it doesn't detract from my enjoyment of the piece at all, and if it was my only watch, I'd honestly be perfectly happy wearing it every day.


----------



## Pun

KZZN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had a stainless steel Reverso Classique on a leather strap for almost eight years now, and it along with my Rolex Cellini has taken up most of my wrist time over that period. I'd say the Reverso is absolutely fine as a daily wearer. It definitely is a scratch magnet though, as others have said. I'm very careful with my watches and I'm not really physically very active at all, yet by now with no particular impacts, accidents or "oops" moments I can remember, pretty much every surface of the watch is covered in a fine patina of scratches. It's just a consequence of the JLC mirror finish, unfortunately. But it doesn't detract from my enjoyment of the piece at all, and if it was my only watch, I'd honestly be perfectly happy wearing it every day.


A good photo of your watch would be much appreciated here...


----------



## KZZN

Hi,

Its quite tricky to get photos of the scratches, since the surface is so polished any close-ups tend to auto-focus on the actual reflections on the polished metal. But I've managed to get a few shots that show the kind of all-over patina I'm referring to. If you'd like anything else let me know and I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Pun

KZZN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its quite tricky to get photos of the scratches, since the surface is so polished any close-ups tend to auto-focus on the actual reflections on the polished metal. But I've managed to get a few shots that show the kind of all-over patina I'm referring to. If you'd like anything else let me know and I'll see what I can come up with.


Great. It appears to be a loyal workhorse. Not bad in condition. I'm seriously considering buying a tt1931 Reverso. Your post boosted my confidence. At present I own a Reserve de Marche and a Geophysic 1958 tribute and both are great watches. Thanks for pictures again.


----------



## KZZN

Hi,

Thanks - glad that I was able to help. By way of one last bit of re-assurance, here's a photo taken of the watch on my wrist this evening in normal light, without an active attempt to capture the scratches. And as you can see, unless you were really looking for them or knew the watch very well, you wouldn't even know they were there.


----------



## Pun

Yes that's true. It looks just okay like any other watch worn on regular basis but it represents a class that other watch normally lacks.
Btw you're a good photographer. I can't take pics the way you do. Thanks


----------



## Fourier

I don't have a reverso (yet!!), but I want one to actually rock on casual weekends with jeans n t-shirt. I do appreciate contrasts generally.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Fourier said:


> I don't have a reverso (yet!!), but I want one to actually rock on casual weekends with jeans n t-shirt. I do appreciate contrasts generally.


I wear mine with jeans and a tee pretty regularly :-!


----------



## DJClash

Watchbreath said:


> To me, scratches show carelessness and lack of pride.
> 
> 
> DeskDiverMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are referring to potential scratches or hard knock effect on the movement? i am more concerned about the latter as i think scratches show ownership and character!
Click to expand...

Wow. Do you have thick clear vinyl slip covers on your couch as well? Haha ;-)


----------



## Fourier

phunky_monkey said:


> I wear mine with jeans and a tee pretty regularly :-!


Awesome! I can imagine! Which one if I may ask?


----------



## NWP627

I was actually more concerned with destroying the CF strap that hurting the Reverso. I wear a suit every day so the Reverso on a strap works well. On the weekends I switch to an aftermarket bracelet which makes the watch look good with almost anything.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Fourier said:


> Awesome! I can imagine! Which one if I may ask?


The TT1931 



NWP627 said:


> I was actually more concerned with destroying the CF strap that hurting the Reverso. I wear a suit every day so the Reverso on a strap works well. On the weekends I switch to an aftermarket bracelet which makes the watch look good with almost anything.


That was my concern too, though just with the Alligator JLC strap. Pretty pricey over here in AUS, so I've swapped to an aftermarket to save some wear.


----------



## DeskDiverMike

Any good aftermarket genuine alligator strap to recommend ? I try calf leather but it's just different from the elegance of a black gator strap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zhan

I absolutely hate the fact that the polished surface scratches by just looking at it.
While my omega or rolex I can change oil on my car and do physical labor and won't be scratched


----------



## KZZN

zhan said:


> I absolutely hate the fact that the polished surface scratches by just looking at it.
> While my omega or rolex I can change oil on my car and do physical labor and won't be scratched


Hi,

I know what you mean, definitely. I was very surprised when I got my Reverso at just how easily and quickly it scratched. I noticed the first few scratches starting to appear literally the day after I bought it, and all I'd done was wear it going to the office and back, nothing really physical at all. It was then I realised just what the downsides of the legendary mirror finish were going to be. I was used also to wearing Rolex, and my Datejust (which I'd had for two years at that point) still looked pretty much close to new, with only a few fine scratches on the lugs. I'm sure when I send my Reverso off for a service in a few years' time it'll come back looking brand new...and get scratched all over again through the next ten years, naturally.


----------



## KZZN

NWP627 said:


> I was actually more concerned with destroying the CF strap that hurting the Reverso. I wear a suit every day so the Reverso on a strap works well. On the weekends I switch to an aftermarket bracelet which makes the watch look good with almost anything.
> View attachment 6889834
> 
> View attachment 6889842


Hi,

A beautiful Reverso - looks excellent on both the strap and bracelet !


----------



## DeskDiverMike

KZZN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know what you mean, definitely. I was very surprised when I got my Reverso at just how easily and quickly it scratched. I noticed the first few scratches starting to appear literally the day after I bought it, and all I'd done was wear it going to the office and back, nothing really physical at all. It was then I realised just what the downsides of the legendary mirror finish were going to be. I was used also to wearing Rolex, and my Datejust (which I'd had for two years at that point) still looked pretty much close to new, with only a few fine scratches on the lugs. I'm sure when I send my Reverso off for a service in a few years' time it'll come back looking brand new...and get scratched all over again through the next ten years, naturally.


This happens to me too. I was wearing the reverso after the purchase in the evening. At night before bed time I see the first hairline scratch on the front case. But I think it doesn't matter. Still look classy nonetheless

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwatchv

NWP627 said:


> I was actually more concerned with destroying the CF strap that hurting the Reverso. I wear a suit every day so the Reverso on a strap works well. On the weekends I switch to an aftermarket bracelet which makes the watch look good with almost anything.
> View attachment 6889834
> 
> View attachment 6889842


Hi, could you point me to a source for an after market bracelet? Do you like yours? I'm considering one for my reverso.

Thanks
Victor

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## AWang

I don't wear mine Grand Taille daily anymore but it held up fine when I did. You tend to treat it with a bit more attention but they are not fragile in any sense of the word. Unless you are really hard on your watches the Reverso is more than tough enough for daily wear.


----------

